# romania is amazing!!!



## medstudies (Aug 3, 2012)

I just sat the admission exam in romania, and got my place at constanta university romania. i am born and bred english, and seriously i loved being in romania. a beach, cheap food, cheap rent, amazing women.... seriosly, cannot wait to start studying in october. if anyone wants to know how romanias like for students who prospectively wanna study there, gimme a shout.

peace!!!


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Need more information, what are the admission requirements?,total cost per year including fee and living?As i want to practice in US ,how many students usually clear USMLE's and get residencies after studying from this school? and any thing else u think important to know for a student before making any decision, I have completed my A levels ,how long the course will be,as in Pakistan it is 5 years. Comparison between carrabian med schools and this one? Kindly guide


----------



## medstudies (Aug 3, 2012)

amerhch said:


> Need more information, what are the admission requirements?,total cost per year including fee and living?As i want to practice in US ,how many students usually clear USMLE's and get residencies after studying from this school? and any thing else u think important to know for a student before making any decision, I have completed my A levels ,how long the course will be,as in Pakistan it is 5 years. Comparison between carrabian med schools and this one? Kindly guide


admission requirements are cc in a level chem and bio. tuition depends on each uni in romania. constanta 4000 euro per yr. rent is average 200 euro a month. how am i suppposed to know how many students clear usmle??? cmon dude, am i pshycic!!! its a 6 yr MD, not a 5 yr MBBS. caribean schools are more geared towards practice in the usa. most students in romania want to practice in th eu. 

hope this helps.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

*USMLE PASS RATE WORLD-WIDE*

I don't know about this particular school, but the overall pass rates for first time USMLE Step 1 test takers are: 94% for U.S. M.D. medical school graduates, 89% for U.S. D.O. osteopathic medical school graduates, and *73% for international medical school graduates*. First-time USMLE Step 2 CK test taker pass rates are: 97% for U.S. M.D. medical school graduates and 93% for U.S. D.O. medical school graduates. First-time USMLE Step 2 CS test taker pass rates are: 98% for U.S. M.D. medical school graduates and 88% for U.S. D.O. medical school graduates. Overall pass rates for first time USMLE Step 3 test takers are: 97% for U.S. M.D. medical school graduates, 94% for U.S. D.O. medical school graduates, and *78% for international medical school graduates*. 

M.D.= Doctor of Medicine
D.O.= Doctor of Osteopathic Medicine


----------



## dredwinf (Dec 18, 2012)

That really good can you give some more information about that


----------



## umz_786 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys

I study in Iasi and weve had a lot of students transfer from contanta over the past year because they are making it harder and harder to pass over there. Based on what ive been told, I would not recommend it anymore.

Btw I am doing applications for students so if anyones interested in studying in romania, then feel free to contact me


----------



## Bangro (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi,


I have done MD form Ukraine and interested to enter in 6th year in your university. Is it possible? I can pay for your services if you manage this issue.


Thanks


----------



## dr__az (Oct 29, 2015)

if any one needs any help to get through any university in Romania in any faculty or for bachelors or masters. i can help you out with all the application process and i can assure you to complete the whole registration process. 

Apart from that if anyone has any questions or doubts or any kind of details required in relation to anything in Romania please feel free to contact me and i will help you out completely. 

Thanks.


----------



## Eddy (Dec 26, 2015)

I am a 500Level (Penultimate class/Clinical 2/Year 5) medical student from Obafemi Awolowo university, Nigeria. I am interested in getting transfer to any Medical University in Europe with affordable tuition fees to complete my training. I need your support to get through. Thank you

Edward


----------



## Eddy (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you fo ther quick response to my inquiry doctor. Kindly check your email messages because I've sent you a mail two days ago.


----------

